# Another "Which dovetail jig" thread....



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

A future (aka who knows when) project of mine is to build a nice built-in closet organizer for my daughter. I figured I could use the project as practice for some finer joinery (specifically, dovetails for the drawers)

I dont anticipate doing a ton of dovetails, at least not anytime soon, but Im having trouble coming up with a jig selection.

On one hand, Id prefer a really good jig so I dont have to worry about fit and finish of the jig getting in the way of fit and finish of the dovetails. but of course, a really good jig comes with a price. Im also a very good tool collector  so better stuff always looks nice just collecting dust :laugh:

On the other hand, a really good jig comes with a price  Not sure if I "do it right, do it once" and get a Akeda BC24 or Leigh D4R/Pro, or "make do" with something cheaper.

What does everyone else think?

Thanks in advance.

-Chris


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

The Porter Cable jig works well. You can get one for just over 100.00 at Lowes. It also comes with the bit you need to match the template. Don't forget to factor in the bit cost if the jig you are looking at does not come packaged with the bit. Half-blind dovetails are good for drawer boxes.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

Another question I have is if 24" is really necessary (vs 16"). I currently have the Incra LS super system in 17" form.....I kind of wanted the future-ability of the wider jig (24") for any larger projects...like a blanket chest the Akeda 24" jig is named after.

Has anyone really found they need the extra capacity? I think I saw someone mention on the 24" Akeda you can do 2 12" boards simultaneously (pins on one board, tails on the other) without reloading the jig. That seems like a pretty good feature to have.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

chrisexv6 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Another question I have is if 24" is really necessary (vs 16"). I currently have the Incra LS super system in 17" form.....I kind of wanted the future-ability of the wider jig (24") for any larger projects...like a blanket chest the Akeda 24" jig is named after.
> 
> Has anyone really found they need the extra capacity? I think I saw someone mention on the 24" Akeda you can do 2 12" boards simultaneously (pins on one board, tails on the other) without reloading the jig. That seems like a pretty good feature to have.


This is the one i have and used for 3 or so yrs. One set up for dovetales and pin's and a tight fit every time . A little be on the $$ side but to me it is worth it . Of course a box joint jig made for nothing is ?? 

The Japan Woodworker Catalog - Gifkins Dovetail and Box Jig


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Picked up the Akeda DC 16" with accessories package and DeWALT 618 router from Craigs list for 250.00 and am just going through manual setting it up. So far I like it, it seems that it will be fairly straight forward and easy to operate. I would never have bought it at full price however, close to 500.00 would be just too steep for me. I suppose if I were going to buy it new I would spring foe the 24”. Now that I have the jig I will begin building boxes and such.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a lead on a decent used Akeda 16" jig. Not nearly 250 with a router, but more like 280 or so with a few accessories (I dont think its the huge accessory kit, but it has some bits, etc)

I wanted to hold out for the 24"....yes its pricy, but its not due in until December so I have time to change my mind/gather up the funds. But thats why Im asking myself (and you guys  ) if the extra capacity is really worth it or not.

BTW, I have 2 DW618s....love them for handheld stuff, not so much for the router table (PC7518 and BenchDog Lift in that!)


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

I have the Akeda BC24 and am glad I went with the extra capacity. I don't often use stock wider than 12", so I can use both ends of the jig for half blind DTs. Pins on one end, tails on the other. I also set it up this way for through DTs and box joints. It makes the process that much faster, although it is pretty quick using just one end with the Akeda.
I have also used it a few times for boards near 24" wide. The extra width is worth it if you can afford it and afford to wait. You might regret the smaller jig if you come upon a project which requires the extra width.
IMO, two fixed base routers is a must for through DTs. Set up the straight bit in one and the DT bit in the other. I leave an extra couple of inches on the stock I am using, make one or two test cuts to properly adjust the bit depth and joint fit, then cut the stock to length and start plowing out the pins and tails.
You can't go wrong with either Akeda; intuitive, easy to set up, and get right to making beautiful joints.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

I actually "Settled" on the 16" just yesterday. A decent deal came up on Ebay (coupled with a 20% off coupon when using BillMeLater to pay).

Akeda DC16 + "C" accessory kit for ~300 shipped after the discount.

At that price I couldnt justify the extra 300 it would cost to get the BC24 brand new along with the C accessory kit.

Honestly I probably wont be using the jig enough to justify the larger one to do pins and tails at the same time, but even if I do it will most likely be for drawers only, so 16" will be plenty. Im sure I could always resell it for a fair % of what I paid for, thats for sure!


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

Congrats on getting the DC16. That's a good price.
Let us know how you like it.


----------

